# Doubt



## Champloon (Mar 5, 2008)

Doubt by Tonogai Yoshiki


			
				Snoopycool said:
			
		

> There's a game going around Japan called 'Rabbit Doubt'. The premise of the game is that all of the players are rabbits in a colony, and one amongst them is randomly chosen to be a wolf that infiltrated the group of rabbits. Every round, the wolf kills off a rabbit, and every round, the group tries to figure out which of the rabbits is actually a wolf in disguise. Sometimes the kids who play this game decide to meet up in person, and Yuu, Mitsuki, Rei, Hajime, Eiji, and Haruka have done just that. Unfortunately, one of them has decided to take on the mantle of the wolf and has already killed once. Who is the wolf, and can they be stopped before everyone meets a very unpleasant end?



its a relatively new manga but im threading it since it piqued my interest

from what i read so far its got a saw/liar game vibe to it


----------



## Shodai (Mar 5, 2008)

This is relevant to my interests


*reads*


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

It's always relevant to see people die


----------



## E (Mar 5, 2008)

death is win


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Blood


----------



## Shodai (Mar 5, 2008)

It was allright, I suppose. Not* amazing.*


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

There are only 2 chapters out, i mean you can't expect something to be epic that fast, unless it's Vinland Saga... i mean just look at One Piece, the first two chaps weren't THAT great.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 5, 2008)

K I read first two chapters since thats all their is right now.

It seems interesting


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder how many chapters it will involve, only 5 characters left, unless new ones will be introduced


----------



## Shodai (Mar 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> There are only 2 chapters out, i mean you can't expect something to be epic that fast, unless it's Vinland Saga... i mean just look at One Piece, the first two chaps weren't THAT great.



Hm, that's true.

I'll follow this thing then.


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Freija always wins


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 5, 2008)

Might be a good read.


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

It is a good read


----------



## Springlake (Mar 5, 2008)

I wanna read Chaptor 3 D:


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Me too, but the manga-ka doesn't allow it


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

that was interesting...
my initial guess this would be something short...


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Unless after this group is done the "master" of the game, the guy with rabbit head takes another group, yeah you get my point.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

something like the cube? (movie) 
i would say for this to move on this group would have to die...
i would imagine one survives and gets an addiction to the game and keeps on playing, but for that to work the bunny wold have to be one of the six that was introduced... and not like it seems someone outside...

ok the wheelchair girl is a possibility...


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Well actually, what if the winners have to be wolfs next time ? that way the game would expand all the time (i.e there can only be one wolf, and if the rabbits catches the wolf you have many winners, thus more games)


----------



## Lover Boy (Mar 5, 2008)

It just started raining headless bunnies because of you Freija

Kudos


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Well actually, what if the winners have to be wolfs next time ? that way the game would expand all the time (i.e there can only be one wolf, and if the rabbits catches the wolf you have many winners, thus more games)



oh nice twist me likes


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Lover Boy said:


> It just started raining headless bunnies because of you Freija
> 
> Kudos


Not my fault they angered me 


MuNaZ said:


> oh nice twist me likes



Yeah, though it's just one of the things, this game could keep on going in so many diffrent ways, like i said the winners get out, but they're not done they're going to find out who the "master" behind it is, and decided to try and take him out and during that time a new group is selected, and each time there's a winner they get a new member, and they gradually learn more


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

Tittays? D:

*Reads*


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

no tittays so far


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

GIRLS

WITH HUGE BREASTS

ON THE COVER

AND THEY'RE JAPANESE SCHOOLGIRLS SO YOU KNOW THEY'LL BE SLUTS


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Not as faras i've read.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 5, 2008)

Rabbit heads scare me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 5, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Rabbit heads scare me



Sakura needent have wasted all that time with the poison and stuff then. She should just have beheaded a bunny in front of you ?___?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds interesting enough. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Spread the word of this manga if you like it 


@Sasori, bunny heads


----------



## Hell Fire (Mar 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> It's always relevant to see people die



*goes to read*


----------



## Frambuesa (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll check it up as soon as I totally wake up


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

*Freija is in your base delivering good mangas!*


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

The right one would be it belong to me 


anyway i'm kinda curious if anyone else has a theory how this story will play out


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, I was just searching for psychotic twisted manga and this shows up...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope the level of mystery and intrigue keeps up... and that they don't die that easily ...


----------



## Bonten (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link Freija is Chillin', looks like this is going to be an interesting manga.


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 5, 2008)

Rei hypnotized everyone so they all think she is dead. That is what I think. 

Now I just wonder if they are going to start turning on each other any time soon. I just hope they do not split up. If they do then we all know some one else is going to go bye bye.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 5, 2008)

yea though im wondering what the objective of this game is
perhaps the gamemaster has a grudge against all these specific rabbit doubt players?

manga seriously reminds me of saw


----------



## fxu (Mar 5, 2008)

There's a movie with the same plot as this...

I think it's Crywolf ? ... or something like that ... idk, but it seems strikingly familiar :\


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 5, 2008)

lol, battle of the threads.

Anyway, these chapters are in good quality. Does SnoopyCool have a whole volume or something?


----------



## Champloon (Mar 5, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> lol, battle of the threads.
> 
> Anyway, these chapters are in good quality. Does SnoopyCool have a whole volume or something?



THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE (higlander style baby j/m )

yea snoopycool does have a vol (in hq probably) but as of now there is only one vol out anyway so..

lol man stone cold  

made that shit @ one in the morning im just glad someone other then me thought it was awesome


----------



## LordAndross (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm, Hajime(brain with glasses) seem's very suspicious too me. There was no obvious reason for the perpetrator to have a need to ambish him away from the other player's. Unless of course to cause that doubt between them about him. Eji is also pretty confusing, both Eiji and Haruka are also suspicious as they were in separte zones from the other's. And why were Mitsuki and Yuu placed in the same room with Hajime, as well given direct access to Rei's "corpse". Hmm, the suspence is thrilling. I love horror mystery.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

i personally feel the glass guy is the typical guy that seems suspicious, everyone expects to be him and then BAM he's dead and it's X person


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Champloon said:


> lol man stone cold
> 
> made that shit @ one in the morning im just glad someone other then me thought it was awesome


I'm this forums cunt  my usertitle is really a hint


LordAndross said:


> Hmm, Hajime(brain with glasses) seem's very suspicious too me. There was no obvious reason for the perpetrator to have a need to ambish him away from the other player's. Unless of course to cause that doubt between them about him. Eji is also pretty confusing, both Eiji and Haruka are also suspicious as they were in separte zones from the other's. And why were Mitsuki and Yuu placed in the same room with Hajime, as well given direct access to Rei's "corpse". Hmm, the suspence is thrilling. I love horror mystery.





MuNaZ said:


> i personally feel the glass guy is the typical guy that seems suspicious, everyone expects to be him and then BAM he's dead and it's X person



to both of you, it would be too easy if Hajime was the wolf.

My money is on either Rin("dead" girl) or Eiji


----------



## Champloon (Mar 5, 2008)

nah the forums ppl are jst haters lol (j/m forum pplz)

i agree with freija though Hajime being the wolf would be way to obvious (id drop this shit if that happens unless its revealed in some crazy unique way)

And i dont think any of them is the killer i believe the gamemaster is the killer 
the wolf is just the one he is trying to get revenge on or something along that line (my personal theory)


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I'm this forums cunt  my usertitle is really a hint
> 
> Fact
> 
> ...



Rin is who i don't want to be.... too predictable.... or cliche... dunno what is the word 

Is Eiji the other guy?


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Well if i had 3 choices i'd pick, in this order

a) Rin, reason: Wolf had no reason to kill her off that early in the start, there were other ways to explain the game.
b) Main character, Why not? the dude is obviously the one anyone least suspects and he acted way too normal around a dead body, was quick to try and judge Hajime.
c) Eiji, well use your imagination.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 5, 2008)

Rin as a 

?

Now that would be fun


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 5, 2008)

did i sound like i believed Hajime was the one?

it crossed my mind on main character too.... but then again there would to have someone helping him...


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> Rin as a
> 
> ?
> 
> Now that would be fun


This ain't no Deadman Wonderland 



MuNaZ said:


> did i sound like i believed Hajime was the one?
> 
> it crossed my mind on main character too.... but then again there would to have someone helping him...



Yeah, bunny man!


----------



## Champloon (Mar 5, 2008)

well if i had to go with one of them being the killer (aka wolf) then maybe mitsuki? 

i mean its kinda weird that she just randomly showed up to the meeting 

my guess is that it was no coincidence and that she has played rabbit doubt


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm i also considered her, but she's too "perfect" to be a suspect in my eyes atm


----------



## Springlake (Mar 5, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> This ain't no Deadman Wonderland



I was more thinking of the nature 

Playing sweet and innocent on the outside while being a crazy maniacal mofo on the inside


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

MOTHERFUCK**** I DIDNT GET FIRST POSTD:


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 5, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> I was more thinking of the nature
> 
> Playing sweet and innocent on the outside while being a crazy maniacal mofo on the inside



Well, that sure would be an interesting twist. She is dead but she is also the most possible candidate to be wolf, lol.


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

ever heard of faking death to delete the effect of suspicion?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Mar 5, 2008)

I was kind of disappointed with how Doubt started to turn out. The game they're playing is just a crappier version of Mafia as far as I can tell. I mean, with so few people won't most of the "innocents" just get killed off and then things will be like: oh, yeah it's obviously you then since everyone else is dead.


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

The plot can be enlarged way more, sort of like they introduce new characters that got kidnapped etc.


----------



## LordAndross (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm, Hajime is a little too easy. And the barcode's, beside's used as entrance's, there must be some deeper purpose to them. As well there are some strange thing's with Rei's death. Firstly why is the wheelchair mangled, and secondly why is the stake in her chest have a cross upon it? As well she has a bar code on her leg. Ans no doubt if the girl's have it then the guy's do too. I say it's either Haruka or Eiji, Eiji seem's a little obvious too though, the way he spoke to rei implied that she'd done something to him. And Haruka, we've only seen the one side of her. As well she took Rei's death pretty easily even though hajime originally lied for worry of her breaking down. Hmm


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

The maincharacter was too calm about everything to be left without suspicion


----------



## Champloon (Mar 5, 2008)

Lord Andross said:
			
		

> Hmm, Hajime is a little too easy. And the barcode's, beside's used as entrance's, there must be some deeper purpose to them. As well there are some strange thing's with Rei's death. Firstly why is the wheelchair mangled, and secondly why is the stake in her chest have a cross upon it? As well she has a bar code on her leg. Ans no doubt if the girl's have it then the guy's do too. I say it's either Haruka or Eiji, Eiji seem's a little obvious too though, the way he spoke to rei implied that she'd done something to him. And Haruka, we've only seen the one side of her. As well she took Rei's death pretty easily even though hajime originally lied for worry of her breaking down. Hmm



i was wondering about the cross on the stake also
it also seems that the barcodes can only be used once per door since Haruka wasn't able to use her barcode on the same door twice



Freija is Chillin' said:


> MOTHERFUCK**** I DIDNT GET FIRST POSTD:



 I'm the winner


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

i can still neg you


----------



## Sasori (Mar 5, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Sakura needent have wasted all that time with the poison and stuff then. She should just have beheaded a bunny in front of you ¬___¬


No I meant specifically people wearing a bunny head costume


----------



## Ziip (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll tell you my opinion...
The wolf is either Rin or no one introduced yet.
Let me explain the first:
1)Rin: Because she fake her death. ( i really don't think this is the case )
2)No one introduced yet.
Now let me explain you a little more why I think this is more true ( or what ever word is there supposed to be ).
I don't think it is someone introduced cuz we in the same time see all of the folks in same room while on the other panel we see the bunny mask guy. 
I think it is new guy cuz that way manga won't end in few chapter. Imagine this: That man ( from now on 'ill call it The Bunny Mask guy or TBM ) is the creator... and every some time he will add more players ( like these folks ( hit with pipe, drug, bar code ) ) and one of them will actually be him TBM...

EDIT: TBM will surely show himself because Wolf must be one of them... I mean it wont be bunny game if wolf is not with them... That's why I even more believe he is no one introducet yet.


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

^
sounds like imagined it in a post alittle earlier


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2008)

started reading: it's the chick in the wheelchair...i bet $20 

she dies: ...well

two seconds later: it's the chick in the wheelchair that faked her death...i bet $59 

now: idk, but i think shes dead fo realz


----------



## Freija (Mar 6, 2008)

Why mang? i still think she's the wolf


----------



## Amuro (Mar 6, 2008)

It's either Hajime, Eiji, Yuu or someone new.

The bunny guy was _already_ in the stall when Yuu went to the bathroom so it'd be hard for it to be one of the girls. 

This definately gives off a saw vibe. Just waiting for the Bunny Guy to hop on a microphone and say "We're going to play a game."


----------



## Freija (Mar 6, 2008)

The Wolf and the bunny guy isn't the same person


----------



## Amuro (Mar 6, 2008)

If that's true this is even more like Saw 1 than i thought.

But that leads to the question wtf is the bunny guy?


----------



## Freija (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't know, haven't worked up a theory about that yet


----------



## Sin (Mar 9, 2008)

This manga is pure win 

How often are the chaps released?


----------



## Freija (Mar 9, 2008)

No idea, i know there's a full volume out but only 2 chaps released so far


----------



## Springlake (Mar 11, 2008)

NEW CHAPTER OUT


----------



## E (Mar 11, 2008)

shit, beat me to it  

*reading it*


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 11, 2008)

Interesting Chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So they already found Mr. Bunny. Also Yuu doesn't have a bar code, very interesting. I don't know but it seems like the end is near, yet I feel that the end is not that close.  

Guess next chapter Mr. Bunny will  be unmasked. The issue of Yuu not having a bar code might also come up. Looking forward for the next chapter.


----------



## E (Mar 11, 2008)

wait, so the barcodes are like one-time only? like if you use it once that's it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



i say the bunny's gonna be like a doll of something


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 11, 2008)

What if...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bunny guy is dead Eiji! Now that would be really freaky.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 11, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> What if...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But we've seen the Bunny man earlier while Eiji was still with the group?


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 11, 2008)

Darkziroth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But we've seen the Bunny man earlier while Eiji was still with the group?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Eiji suddenly got quiet. Could it be that bunny guy somehow got into his room, killed Eiji, dragged him into the video room, put the mask on him and than hide himself...

I just realized how stupid this sounds...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> ever heard of faking death to delete the effect of suspicion?


Heh, I kind of thought that as well. Strange that a girl with as illustrious a past as her would go down so quick. And there was the bit where Yuu said he believed in her hypnotism abilities. I suppose that could just be a display of his gullibility/friendliness. The other part is probably just because I'm curious about her.


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 11, 2008)

chapter 3...cliff-hanger... 

SO when is chapter 4 out?


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 12, 2008)

Bad Milk said:


> chapter 3...cliff-hanger...
> 
> SO when is chapter 4 out?



SnoopyCool promised to release new chapter every week.

Currently there are 8 (or 9) chapters released on japanese and SC have raw for all of them.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 13, 2008)

man i needa get the next chapter!

*Spoiler*: __ 




WHAT THE HELL! THE GAMEMASTER WAS FOUND!!!


----------



## Freija (Mar 13, 2008)

He's prob dead and just placed there, or there's plexiglass between them


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 13, 2008)

You know what... sooner or latter they will need another barcode and they will have to return to where Rei is and drag her body all the way to doors.


----------



## Bad Milk (Mar 13, 2008)

Uhg, waiting for the chapter is excrutiating...


----------



## Sin (Mar 14, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> He's prob dead and just placed there, or there's plexiglass between them


Plexiglass would be an amazing twist. One of those "so close, but so far away" things would pwn in this manga.


----------



## Yamazaki (Mar 19, 2008)

That was a great chapter! Can't wait for the next.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Look what is Haruka holding in her hand: 3

It must be her that's her skirt.

Well, that might be just for self-defense but...


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah i noticed it too
the way she's holding it looks suspicious...

we'll see


----------



## kaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 




I agree on the self defense comment. It's too blatant for it to be the killer at this time.


----------



## Freija (Mar 20, 2008)

I figured it out 

I so nailed it i know it XD

won't tell you though, discussed it with another member on this forum and he agrees XDDD 

one of my last posts on this forum  leaving tonight ^.^


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 26, 2008)

Man, this manga is just incredible and the latest chapter was just crazy!

I need ch6 immediately!


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuu being wolf really makes no sense to me. If Mitsuki is the wolf than why would she put herself in that book?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 26, 2008)

oh shi- oh shi- oh shi-...


----------



## ishi-chan (Mar 27, 2008)

I love this manga! Definitely a Saw/Battle Royale kind of thing.

Hmm...my opinion as to who is the wolf?

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Suspect #1: Mitsuki*
Okay, isn't at more than a mere coincidence that she showed up at the place Yuu met the others? And wasn't she meant to go shopping with her dad that day? Instead, she let herself be taken swept away with Yuu. She had the chance to receive anything she wanted from her dad that day. Something any girl wouldn't give up.

Mitsuki also has a dark side to her. When she found out about Eiji smoking and drinking, she was scary. Now, this doesn't seem like your typical manga with its hint of comedy. It seems quite serious. Therefore, her scary attitude would not be used to humour the reader, only to act as a clue.

She was left alone with the other girls. It is possible, after drugging Haruka, that Mitsuki killed Rei, the only rabbit who wouldn't be able to escape from her. But that is just speculation. There is no proof on the matter. The same theory could be said for Haruka.

*Suspect #2: Yuu*
Up until now, Yuu has been quite the ignorant fool, not knowing what kind of game he was getting himself into. But who is to say he isn't merely feigning ignorance? So far, we have seen everything from Yuu's point of view but we don't clearly know what is going on inside his head. This may all be an act to confuse the reader in a weird twist.

*Suspect #3: Rei*
It is possible that the "Rei" we have seen dead is not Rei at all. There may be someone or something in her place. She seems to have had a painful past. But what was the point in revealing her past, only to see her dead soon after? There is definitely more to her than we know at the present moment.

*Eliminated suspect #1: Eiji*
Simple, it's too obvious. The rest of the group will be cautious of him and suspect him for as long as possible.

*Eliminated suspect #2: Hajime*
Once again, too obvious. Also, there needs to be an intelligent one in the group to show them the way, otherwise it would be too boring for the wolf.

*Eliminated suspect #3: Haruka*
We are able to know what Haruka is thinking with the thought bubbles, whereas we haven't with others. Namely, Mitsuki, Eiji, Hajime, Rei.

I don't think it's possible that an outsider is the wolf, that would defy the game rules. We have to assume the rules are absolute and they will be followed no matter what, even by the wolf.



But those are just my thoughts. I may very well be wrong in the end. This is only based on what chapters have been released so far.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2008)

I wanna check this out. I thought I did but it was just starting like some shojou.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 29, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say it's not Yuu. He got knocked out in the bathroom and woke up where Hajime and Mitsuki were along with Rei's body.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 5, 2008)

What a crazy chapter. Color pages were pure win.

This manga really likes to play with my mind. So addictive...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh crap, that was bad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah, Eiji!!!!!!!


----------



## Champloon (Apr 5, 2008)

theres still the case of who the bald guy was (the one who died)
i was hoping there would have been a file for him also but i guess not


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 6, 2008)

there was an angle that it could be a girl... but yeah don't know what to think.... it's made to crate doubt 

i'm interested what those marks on the axe mean


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 12, 2008)

Woot, new chapter is out: Doubt 7


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Eiji really is dead. Hajime looks like a primary suspect now. Mitsuki is probably fine. can't wait to see what's going to happen next.


----------



## ishi-chan (Apr 13, 2008)

Hmm...this is getting interesting...and complicated.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But I still stand by what I said about Mitsuki.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeesh, so long Eiji. You know, he's actually the first in the group to die, aside from Rei. But then again, I still don't think Rei's actually dead. Not much progress from this chapter, but hopefully the next one will have something.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I say Rei hypnotized Yuu to bring them all there. So I guess Rei is the primary wolf or something...


----------



## ishi-chan (Apr 13, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I say Rei hypnotized Yuu to bring them all there. So I guess Rei is the primary wolf or something...


That's actually pretty clever. I'd like to see how that turns out, if it does.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 13, 2008)

There is something I noticed. Can I hear your thoughts about this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The cell phone in chapter 2: 

The cell phone in chapter 7: 

You guys notice anything different? One cross in chapter 2 and two in chapter 7. Could those two stand for two dead people?


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

maby but i dont wanna make any theory till i read it again


----------



## ishi-chan (Apr 14, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> There is something I noticed. Can I hear your thoughts about this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



There is a pretty good possibility that the crosses do symbolise the deaths of 2 people. But for now we don't really know. We need to wait for the next chapter to confirm that Eiji is really dead. We haven't actually seen his face, just a body (in his clothes) hanging. Also, just because the severed hand has a barcode on it, doesn't mean Eiji really died. But I'm expecting him to be dead in the end.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 14, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pretty good possibility that the crosses do symbolise the deaths of 2 people. But for now we don't really know. We need to wait for the next chapter to confirm that Eiji is really dead. We haven't actually seen his face, just a body (in his clothes) hanging. Also, just because the severed hand has a barcode on it, doesn't mean Eiji really died. But I'm expecting him to be dead in the end.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am pretty sure he is dead. Hajime saw his corpse, although we didn't.

If those crosses represend two dead people that one of them is Eiji and the other one is drug addict, right? Or is it Rei?

This might be crucial for Rei=alive theory


----------



## ishi-chan (Apr 14, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with the two who are supposedly dead. Eiji and the bald guy. I have a deep sinking feeling that Rei is still alive. It doesn't necessarily mean she is the wolf, though.


----------



## Muk (Apr 14, 2008)

interesting manga

very much thrilling


----------



## Lenalee (Apr 15, 2008)

I just caught up with this today and I must admit, I'm hooked.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Until Yuu was actually away from the murder, I'd always suspected that he was the Wolf of the group, though he was doing it under some sort of second personality. Now my guess is just up in the air.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 19, 2008)

Doubt ch 8 is out

Bitorrent
Read online


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice chapter as always.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Could it be that Mitsuki is the Wolf? It looks like Wolf is punishing them for crimes. Mitsuki is a daughter of a cop. She is a type of person that enforce justice




btw, can someone upload chapter on mediafire or something. I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 26, 2008)

New chapter out.

All I can say is WTF?


----------



## Payapaya (May 16, 2008)

HK-47:

I would say use the search button but it seems it does not like me much. I have come to the conclusion that the search button is not your friend. 

I also share your love for stories of this type. They always keep you guessing, and by the end they make you feel like the biggest idiot as everything becomes obvious at the end.  

Unless they do a _'wtf'_ on you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My guess would be either Mitsuki or Rei.


----------



## Midus (May 16, 2008)

Search function fails....

Anyways, new chapter out. Can someone delete the Doubt topic that I created?


----------



## Lord Jure (May 17, 2008)

Whoho, new chapter was amazing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now it's down to Yuu, Mitsuki and Hajime. Yuu isn't the Wolf and Hajime is very suspicious.

Well, I think Mitsuki is the Wolf. She is just TOO innocent. Once Yuu get back to that room he will find nobody there. First he will think that Hajime got free and took Mitsuki somewhere. Than, after searching a little he will find Mitsuki.

It will go like this:
Yuu: Thank God, Mitsuki, you are ok...
Mitsuki: ...
Yuu: Where is Hajim... *See the blood on his shoulder. Looks up to the ceiling and see Hajime, dead.*
Mitsuki: *grin*

Oh yeah, that would be awesome.


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

dang was the new chapter good


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Mitsuki's the wolf, I wonder what's her reason for trying to kill Yuu since he's like one of the least type of person to do anything bad.

Or so it seems


----------



## Gary (May 17, 2008)

or so it seems


----------



## Lenalee (May 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've thought Hajime was the wolf since his introduction (though admittedly chapter nine made me suspicious of Haruka too), but now I'm worried Mitsuki is, which is a shame since she's also been my favorite the whole time. But it _would_ make sense, since her dad's a policeman, and maybe she feels that this game is wrong and unjust or something.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 7, 2008)

Chapter 11 is out and it ended to soon. They are leaving us hanging and its killing me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Keeps going with twists and turns and making it very hard to figure out who is doing it all. Or is it so obvious that I am failing to see it. Gah, this is eatting away at me. Also what happened to Rei's body. It seemed to had vanished... Don't tell me... Zombies?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eiji still being alive suddenly sounds very possible... really, who is the Wolf. I thought it's Mitsuki but now she is dead. And Hajime was tied down when Wolf attacked, how the hell did he escaped? Is he the Wolf?


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 7, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Eiji still being alive suddenly sounds very possible... really, who is the Wolf. I thought it's Mitsuki but now she is dead. And Hajime was tied down when Wolf attacked, how the hell did he escaped? Is he the Wolf?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I am not sure if that was mitsuki, remember we didn't get a clear few of the head, only a body. Also we never saw what happened Haruka's body. For all we know that could be Haruka's body up there.

I am sure Eiji was the one hanging, unless it was another male we do not know of. Besides didn't Eiji have the barcode on his wrist. So that has to be his hand, other wise...


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 7, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hanged corpse must be Mitsuki.

Look at the head:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The head have that thing Mitsuki keeps on her head (don't know the word), hair is also same.




And the clothes on the body matches too. It's definitely her. Wolf couldn't just take off Mitsuki's clothes and put it on Haruka's headless corpse. Mitsuki can't be Wolf since Hajime said that Wolf attack them. So, it's either Hajime or someone else that is killing them.
And that hand definitely had Eiji's barcode since it could open toilet room.


----------



## Midus (Jun 7, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



From how I read it, the picture that you provided was only an illusion of his caused by his own fear of what might of happened. That image is only his imagination. He wipes his eyes and looks again and says that its only Eiji not Mitsuki. Maybe I'm just reading it wrong though. The hung corpse could be Mitsuki's. In fact everything points to the fact that it is her and thats why I tend to doubt it without a head to verify.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 7, 2008)

Midus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> From how I read it, the picture that you provided was only an illusion of his caused by his own fear of what might of happened. That image is only his imagination. He wipes his eyes and looks again and says that its only Eiji not Mitsuki. Maybe I'm just reading it wrong though. The hung corpse could be Mitsuki's. In fact everything points to the fact that it is her and thats why I tend to doubt it without a head to verify.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That is how I saw it to. Because he looked at another monitor and then saw the body. The first shot was just him mistaking it to be her. 

If it turns out she is dead, then the wolf is going to have to be a third person or Yuu. 

Hajime was pretty much tied up, so I am not sure if he was the one. Unless he managed to escape. Besides a few things have pointed to him, but honestly when is it ever the most obvious person.

Then there is Rei's missing body... 






Lord Jure said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The wolf has done some odd things already. Cutting  a head off, then placing it in the rabbit suit head. Driving a steak through Rei and into the wall. Then using the same stake and putting in through the body thats now hanging. So you never know. 

The second part: _"Mitsuki can't be Wolf since Hajime said that Wolf attack them."_

There is no real way around that and does make me think then it can't be her. If that is the case then it also might not be Hajime since he was tied up. Unless once again he managed to get free.

Our choices are very slim now on who it could be.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 7, 2008)

DAMN IT!...

please just end this manga... I stopped being surprised or intrigued i just wanna know who is the wolf and how all of this happened ...


----------



## Springlake (Jun 8, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahem, that head was from someone participating earlier I believe, and on note of the stakes, didn't they find a whole room FILLED with em?


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 8, 2008)

Uh... you are right. That was just his imagination... so she can still be alive but not Wolf. Unless Hajime and Mitsuki are working together.


----------



## Champloon (Jun 30, 2008)

doubt ch 12 is out

read online
bittorent


*Spoiler*: __ 



so none of the ppl gathered was the wolf?

wtf?


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 1, 2008)

Can already see what will happen next chapter, he gets the wolf and right about when we see who the wolf is the chapter ends. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do not know if I like the idea of an outsider being the wolf.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 1, 2008)

No, it must be one of them... Hajime figured it out. Who have barcode on her chest? Haruka!

But we just saw her head...


----------



## mister_napolean (Jul 1, 2008)

you think someone is playing dead?
it has to be a guy


----------



## qks (Jul 1, 2008)

why im such a idiot i just got spoilerd n its nobodys falt but my own


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 1, 2008)

Well my thoughts are as following:


*Spoiler*: __ 



If we assume that one of those 6 is Wolf than we can be 100% sure that Yuu, Hajime and Mistuki are not Wolf. Why? Well Yuu and Hajime were just attacked by Wolf, Hajime was almost killed. And before, Wold attacked Hajime and Mitsuki so it couldn't be Mitsuki since she was with Hajime. as for others we can say it's neither Haruka or Rei. Is Rei really dead? We couldn't confirm nor deny the hypnosis theory but from what we saw, Wolf is tall guy. Haruka's head is cut off. That pretty much makes her dead. Some people say it's fake head though... And one thing that ties Haruka with Wolf is her barcode. Hajime was sure that barcode was on the chest. He either saw barcode when he was attacked or he saw Wolf unlocking the room with barcode on his chest. Haruka also had barcode on her chest but that one wasn't master code since she couldn't open the room where Rei was.
All that is left now is Eiji... if he faked death than he must have prepared the body before, as well as hand, and video tapes so that he can have a "recorded" proof of being dead. However, there is something that bugs me a lot (see the picture):



Eiji corpse had hands in that scene. In next chapter they found that hand severed. This makes Eiji pretty suspicious, though I don't understand how could he made a stupid mistake like that.

There is also small possibility that Wolf is actually an outsider... but that wouldn't really be interesting, would it?


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 12, 2008)

think the two most suspicious people are...

1. Rei - the wheel chair could make for a "Usual Suspects", Kaiser Soze type ending. Plus she's a hypnotist. Thats a pretty big red flag right there lol (just hope the surprise ending isn't "I hypnotized you all, everything was an illusion!")

2. Main Guy - just...because he's the main guy lol. Would be the most obvious mind fuck. He's some kind of split personality case. Or something.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 12, 2008)

would be just stupid if it is Rei... really, that would just suck. And it can't be Yuu. I mean, haven't we saw Wolf almost killing him in last chapter.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 12, 2008)

^maybe there is no killer cosplayer and he's just delusional. Or it's his partner and he doesn't remember/realize it. Or a million other things

just figure this one is going for a surprise ending and he seems like the most likely candidate


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 31, 2008)

New chapter out...


*Spoiler*: __ 



OH THOSE FUCKERS THEY ARE CRUEL AS HELL FOR NOT SHOWING THE IDENTITY!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 31, 2008)

Somehow it's gonna seem so obvious later... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why didn't the wolf kill Yuu? Hmm, I'm still going with that illusion theory and it's not actually real.


----------



## Payapaya (Jul 31, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> New chapter out...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know. 

@QBnoYouko: A lot of times it is.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate how they ended this chapter.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 31, 2008)

face shoulda been shown


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 31, 2008)

I JUST WANT THIS TO END ALREADY ...


----------



## Emery (Aug 13, 2008)

The new chapter should have been out yesterday...


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

Meaning that it'll take a few days for trans =)

Awesome to see how much fanbase this has built considering i had to force people to read it in the start


----------



## Emery (Aug 13, 2008)

We need a raw first.  ;/


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2008)

Dang =/ no raw no fun.


----------



## E (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^
holy fuck! when did you come back? 


and thank yoo again for getin me into this manga :3


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2008)

E said:


> ^^^
> holy fuck! when did you come back?
> 
> 
> and thank yoo again for getin me into this manga :3



When you least expected it.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

mang just read this, pretty damn sweet. Nice and disturbing, plenty of suspense and so on :3


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 18, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> mang just read this, pretty damn sweet. Nice and disturbing, plenty of suspense and so on :3


Yeah, the suspense is good but it kills me because chapters take a while. So who do you think is the wolf?


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 18, 2008)

and here i was hoping the new chapter was finally out


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 18, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> and here i was hoping the new chapter was finally out


Lol, I was just thinking the same thing when I saw a new post.

Watch, it's a headless person in there! Or better yet, it's Yuu himself!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Yeah, the suspense is good but it kills me because chapters take a while. So who do you think is the wolf?



well right now most thoughts are coming all the way back around to the beginning with everyone having suspicion laid on them and then them dying.

Reis hypnosis is obviously somewhat suspicious what with it's potential implications in faking death and events, but to be honest I'm pretty much back to square one heh.


----------



## Gary (Aug 18, 2008)

How many chapters at out now ?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 18, 2008)

13 I believe, waiting on 14.

--

I have no idea if it's been brought up or is even a commonly held opinion but I was talking to yanniv on irc about things and he pointed out that this

Chapter.321

could be Harukas body and not mitsuki at all.

Firstly we don't see the head and we all know what Haruka was lacking, secondly the rest of Harukas body was nowhere to be found, thirdly and perhaps slightly more art based but those breasts look bigger than mitsukis were, Haruka is rather more well endowed in that area and then finally a change of clothes isn't beyond reason, especially if the only angle to view from hid the head from sight.


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2008)

My guess from the start has been Mitsuki... or well since around chapter 3 or something like that when me and a friend were discussing probabilities, we assumed that the least suspected one (exl. the dead handicapped) was the Wolf. Thus Mitsuki.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

it's always been rather odd why she's the only one from outside their group to be brought in to things.


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2008)

Not to mention the fact that she has been the only one not under the eyes of the group.


----------



## Emery (Aug 19, 2008)

Still no RAW?  I'm going to throw a hissy fit if I don't get it today.


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh noes!!!! *takes cover* 

But yeah, why is it so late this month


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 20, 2008)

the wolf ate the RAW ...


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm back and the blind one does not even greet me!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

time to take cover from a grumpy emery?

i see him lurking


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh snap *runs*


----------



## kaz (Aug 28, 2008)

Foxy's Ship

Looks like I was right.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 29, 2008)

So it was Mitsuki.

Crazy bitch. The hell's her problem?


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 29, 2008)

She be crazy. 

I am glad that the issue of who it is, is done with. Now its time to see how it will end. Happy ending? I think not.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 29, 2008)

oh yesh, excellent chapter and good outcome ^^


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 29, 2008)

someone is going to die


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 29, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUnny how I was kind of expecting that... but without bases to support my suspicion except that she was conveniently drawn into the game out of the blue...


----------



## Freija (Aug 29, 2008)

Can someone spell predicted ?


----------



## Emery (Aug 29, 2008)

Knewitknewitknewitknewitknewit since the beginning of the manga.


----------



## NobodyMan (Aug 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, I can't believe I didn't guess it was Mitsuki. I picked Rei as the wolf from the very first time I saw her, as she was the least supicious, but looks like I was wrong. 



Haha, I just started this manga yesterday, and blew through the rest of it today. I have to say, this manga is awesome! It's good to see a nice suspense/horror manga out there. It's been quite a ride, but I fear that it's almost over. I'm guessing about 2-3 more chapters left. 

If we're lucky, it may go on a bit longer than that.


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

I wonder why she did it.


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

Shit I forgot to read this manga, how many chapters does it have atm? I stopped in the first 10 chapters.


----------



## Freija (Aug 30, 2008)

14 chapters out, 15 comes in a month D:


----------



## qks (Aug 30, 2008)

im holding out for a evil twin thing going on


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 30, 2008)

qks said:


> im holding out for a evil twin thing going on





That would be messed up. Now that we go the identity out of the way, its time to find out the whole reason to why. How she get to be so darn crazy.


----------



## Freija (Aug 31, 2008)

It's kinda weird really how mental she is >_>


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Gary (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for the chapter.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, seeing Mitsuki actually killing them all... just... wow. So she wanted to be with Yuu in the end too. 

She's a bloody good yandere.


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is her father in on it to? 

I am just trying now to decide if Yuu will get out of it alive. If he does will he end up killing Mitsuki. 

Do you think Mitsuki is mad that Yuu forgot about what _tomorrow_ was back in chapter one?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



another good chapter, Mitsukis dad potentially being in on it all seems a bit strange, but there's a little bit that seems to make that plausible. I mean she does say that she wished she could have seen their tear stained faces which after seeing the shots of how they all died seems like it implies she wasn't the one to actually kill them, so perhaps here Dad was involved there.

Interesting stuff


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Now that was a nice twist


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't it the other way around:

"I wish you could have seen it, too..."

I though Mitsuki was simply implying that she had wished Yuu had been their, so that he could have seen their faces.  Now I am getting confused again. 

But looking back at chapter 11, I guess it was her father who was wearing the mask.


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Mitsuki couldn't have knocked everyone out as she was in the room when the first two disappeared.


----------



## MuNaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

nice chapter...


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Just nice


----------



## KohZa (Sep 19, 2008)

i just started to read this manga and already read it up to chapter 15 and i must say i was shocked to see the real lying wolf.i thought it was hajime


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol, no way!


----------



## KohZa (Sep 19, 2008)

^yeah i thought hajime was the one lol .the way he looks just made me think that way.it seems looks can deceive people eh?.i thought mitsuki was innocent


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Why  It was so clear he weren't.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Why  It was so clear he weren't.


i don't know lol .to me he has that evil look lol .btw what is that manga in your signature?.it looks pretty badass


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

he had the look of one that would be sure to be blamed, also it's Hellsing.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 19, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> he had the look of one that would be sure to be blamed, also it's Hellsing.


oh i heard hellsing is good.well i'm going to check it out now and thx .for me doubt is one of the great manga.i thought at first this manga is bad because of the title


----------



## Freija (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol, that would be sad


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, I just read the chapter... and the plot thickens 


I don't know how this will end, and will the manga be over when this "arc" is ?


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah beginning to to think this will be a "one arc" manga... it isn't a bad thing but it could be interesting a further development of this kind of story...

once again nice chapter


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, it doesn't look like it can continue that much after this, unless there are flashbacks.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 2, 2008)

and for those who were wondering where the new chapter is..
*Link Removed*


> Doubt may take a little while, though. Our editors had a death in the family and are away taking care of matters. We send you guys all the love in the world and if there's anything you need just say the word.



so who was thinking there was a new chapter?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 2, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> and for those who were wondering where the new chapter is..
> *Link Removed*
> 
> 
> so who was thinking there was a new chapter?


Haha, I did. 

Sad to hear about that though. My condolences to the editors.


----------



## narutosaipen (Dec 3, 2008)

no tittays so far


----------



## Freija (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn, a death in the family is not good


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 4, 2008)

It was a good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I tell you one thing, that author knows how to leave us hanging.  It is freaky that Mitsuki was watching him 24/7.  I have mixed ideas about whether or not Yuu was involved romantically with that girl, especially with how Mitsuki is acting right now.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> It was a good chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this... it was really difficult to find the words to comment this chapter 
now where's the next?


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder how Yuu lied rather.


----------



## Midus (Dec 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Check the first chapter. Tomorrow is her birthday. Guessing that he went shopping to get her something and asked this girl to help. Mitsuki asked about it and he lied. She's so fucking crazy that she decided that they were romantically involved and killed her and now is attempting to kill him for it.


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2008)

Midus got it all figured out


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 4, 2008)

Midus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Check the first chapter. Tomorrow is her birthday. Guessing that he went shopping to get her something and asked this girl to help. Mitsuki asked about it and he lied. She's so fucking crazy that she decided that they were romantically involved and killed her and now is attempting to kill him for it.


Hmm, that actually makes sense. Mitsuki is really psychotic right now, or maybe she has been from the beginning.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2008)

As far as psycho cuties go, Yuno and Rena would slap the shit out of this girl.  Making such an elaborate ploy when you're just crazy.  Just crazy.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 4, 2008)

This is getting on my nerves... for real ...


----------



## narutosaipen (Dec 5, 2008)

There is something I noticed.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 11, 2008)

narutosaipen said:


> There is something I noticed.



What did you notice? You made me curious.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jan 13, 2009)

But the strange thing in all of this is that Mitsuki is a liar.

Shouldn't she kill herself in the end. She used as much deceit, if not more, to commit the crimes she has done. She will fall victim to her own twisted logic.

---------------------------------

Also, can someone explain to me how Mitsuki killed everyone without getting noticed??? 
For instance, wasn't Mitsuki killed Eiji when she was in an entirely separate (locked?) room.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hmm, that actually makes sense. Mitsuki is really psychotic right now, or maybe she has been from the beginning.



That's what I was thinking


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 14, 2009)

one manga


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol she's a complete psycho...
dun dun dun the real wolf appears next week?


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

Finally!!!!!!!!!


Edit: that cut was shallow and not even near an artery


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 14, 2009)

I wonder what it was that Yuu got for Mitsuki... so now it's gone? Smooth move there.


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2009)

It was a hatchet


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 15, 2009)

why god?.. why don't you finish this manga already?... T/ _ \T...


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2009)

Because god doesn't like to please Blind people


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 25, 2009)

Chapter 19 out on one manga

/reads


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

*reads* *reads*


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 25, 2009)

A interesting chapter to say the very least.  I am also looking forward to the next chapter, as it was mentioned that it will be the conclusion.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those who had said that Rei was the wolf are also right. 

I wonder if Rei is going to break down Yuu and then hypnotize him.  I doubt that it will happen, but its just a thought.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 25, 2009)

Hah, looks like most of our speculation from the beginning was actually right for once. Such ploy.

BTW, what is that gift Yuu got?


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 25, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Hah, looks like most of our speculation from the beginning was actually right for once. Such ploy.
> 
> BTW, what is that gift Yuu got?



It looks like that. 

Looks like a hair clip.  Clearly Yuu needed another woman's advice to simply get her a hair clip.


----------



## Feminist (Jan 25, 2009)

There was a serious freaking twist in the last chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 SHE IS ALIIIIIVEEEEEE!!111!1!!!


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah my initial suspect turned out right after all...  but i must confess i didn't remember her until this chapter 
by the "closing" sentence at the last page could the next chapter be the last?


----------



## Freija (Jan 25, 2009)

Interesting, my initial suspect as well, even though I figured out it was Mitsuki afterwards... I was right twice


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, everyone who suspected was right


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 25, 2009)

This manga needs to stop leaving me on edge.


----------



## Illuminating (Jan 26, 2009)

This manga started so promising.
Finally a manga with a deep and psychological thrilling story.

Now it's just ...
Those three pints indicating how stupid, ridiculous and what else it has become.
Bah.


----------



## E (Jan 28, 2009)

^^^
now i'm wondering whether i should pick it up again or not 

i left off at chapter 10 i think


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

Illuminating said:


> This manga started so promising.
> Finally a manga with a deep and psychological thrilling story.
> 
> Now it's just ...
> ...



Just read it myself and i have to say just the opposite. The beginning it was slow, boring, and lame. It got much  better as it went on though i guessed the killer from the beginning unless they pull another one out or something.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 25, 2009)

It is finally over! No more long waits with worrying about what is going to happen next. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end Yuu got screwed.  Rei lives on to kill some more, and so does her zombie.  

Why couldn't he have been waiting out side of Rei's door with an axe.  I like Rei and all, but that would have been too good of a thing to pass up.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 25, 2009)

It sounds interesting, reminds me of Liar's Game somewhat.


----------



## Fubar (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mmm should of had him put the crutch down. Crutch versus apple carving knife...........yes to cut apples for comatose people that can't eat them...........just seems to me by the end very little thought was put into this....ah well.


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit the Loli Won


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 26, 2009)

Fubar said:


> apple carving knife to cut apples for comatose people that can't eat them



FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

I didn't notice this!... NOW MY RAGE HAS MULTPLIED ...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 27, 2009)

The ending was very Saw-like. Well, the manga was like Saw to begin with, but I thought things would've ended up differently.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Feb 27, 2009)

holy.... i just read that whole thing, it was AWESOME!! really reminded me of the Saw movies, which i also loved, actually the first horror manga i ever read...


----------



## Random Member (Mar 7, 2009)

Any exact date for the Drama CD's release? I'm sad this ended already and I need more Rei


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2009)

*My Review of it - *


Is this you?

Sorry about saying names or anything wrong, I'm never good at pronouncing things. But i hope you enjoy and by all means state your views on it and all.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn, I just read this series in one sitting. Awesome manga, kept me hooked.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did slightly prefer Doubt's first-half-and-a-bit, when it was more mysterious and suspenseful. However, after the Wolf was revealed it went a bit down hill in my opinion. Although I did think it would be Mitsuki from the start, simply because she was the one who was never suspected, and I was wondering how the writer would explain it, I did find the hypnotism business a bit cheesy. Final plot twist at the end took me completely off guard though. I was always hoping for the evil loli to lose somehow, but i guess I don't read enough horror .




All in all though, thrilling read.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 3, 2009)

I loved it. That is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The first 18 chapters. Before reading it, I suspected the little girl. When I found out she was an alleged hypnotist, I was actually afraid of that possible conclusion...but then it showed her dead, quite brutally. I then figured, the hypnotism angle would only be played if the entire game had been an illusion just for shits and giggles. I never expected there to be a real killer manipulated by hypnotism, and although I was surprised, I'm not sure if I enjoyed it so much... I liked the realism, you know? When Mitsuki picked up the stake in the final room, I was pretty confident it was her. I would've been so pissed if it was an unknown person - that's not exciting at all - so it made sense. But every character was a quite believable suspect throughout the whole thing, and I liked that. I also felt the emotion: I felt horrible whenever they found one dead, especially the first brutal killing and when Yuu saw Mitsuki hanged - I really felt for them, in the pit of my stomach.




But it was very enjoyable. Kept me thrilled to the end. It actually reminded me of Scream (one of my favorite movies) due to the "which one of us is the killer" situation.


----------



## Slit Mouth Remedy (Jun 20, 2009)

Awsome manga. A friend of mine told me about it a meek or two ago and I read it for 2 days. It really reminds me of Saw 1. XD


----------



## Freija (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's hoping for a Doubt 2.


----------



## Blastrix (Jul 1, 2010)

Thought i might as well mention that the sequel for this manga has been out for a pretty while. Its called Judge and I made a thread about it here:

Link removed


----------



## Tangible (Jul 3, 2010)

That was a really good quick read.

That being said, I suspected Rei from the very beginning. There was way too much emphasis given on her character and her hypnotism to have her killed off that early. I will admit though, when Mitsuki started admitting to things I started to waiver, but things still didn't make sense so I stuck with Rei.

Good manga though.


----------



## Sen (Jul 5, 2010)

I kind of suspected Rei too since she "died" too soon really.  But the whole hypnotism thing did surprise me, esp. how it was used there at the very end.  Also I was surprised by how the manga turned from what seemed like a simple game to such a violent manga, I kind of had expected most of the characters to have not really been dead


----------

